# Anyone have an itchy scalp during pregnancy?



## my kidlets and me (Dec 6, 2006)

The last 4 or 5 days, my scalp has absolutely been driving me nuts, especially at night (which means I'm up a few times in the night







: ). Has anyone else had this? What would you recommend I switch to, as far as shampoos?


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Me, me! My scalp and my breasts itch like crazy - what the heck is the connection there?!

I haven't found a single shampoo that helps - not tea tree oil or anything, and going without washing doesn't help either. I even had DH check me for lice just in case because I can't figure it out. I guess it's just something I have to put up with. Sigh.


----------



## Libelle (Feb 23, 2007)

No scalp itiching here, but I had one bad day, when everything else itched, especially legs, arms and face. Horrible!

My belly jelly cream helped some the next day, but I am not sure if it would have gone away by itself.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

I had this problem so bad w/ my 1st pregnancy. So itchy and dandruff too. Yuck. I really never found any shampoo that solved the problem. I used Nature's Gate TTO shampoo and it helped some. But, the itch and the drandruff went away later in the pregnancy.


----------



## uccellina (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow, I thought this was just me! Haven't found anything that helps, either.







: (that emoticon sort of looks like it means "itchy scalp," right?)

Edited to add: and now that I'm thinking about it, it's getting super itchy and making me crazy.


----------



## mamade2 (May 8, 2005)

I've had this for several weeks now. No solutions to offer, but you're not alone!


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

I have had it for a while now too. It was so bad that I asked my hairdresser friend to check for things crawling







Just an itchy scalp she said. I thought it was just me! I wonder if there is anything that can help. I hate scratching all the time.







:


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

mine has been, but i usually have really bad dandruff/dry scalp issues, so i didnt think anything of it. it has been getting worse though, i made my head bleed the other day, and i dont even have fingernails (im a bad nail biter)


----------

